# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Procusini, 3D food printer, Print2Taste GmbH, Freising, Germany

## Airicist

Website - procusini.com

print2taste.de

youtube.com/@procusini-the3dfoodprinter198

youtube.com/@print2taste186

facebook.com/procusini

twitter.com/procusini

Team:

Johannes Heringlehner

Melanie Senger

Sebastian

"Bocusini - World's first plug & play 3D Food Printing System" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Bocusini new

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

3D Food Printing System Bocusini on Kickstarter

Published on May 15, 2015

----------

